# HELP! w/ LGB Mogul pick ups



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the Church's Mogul home again for repairs... seems it is not getting full contact with powered track (MTS) from the pick ups. It is cutting out real bad. I did have the bottom off to lube stuff and wonder if the arm bar contacts should not be right next to each other in the center? One of the spring loaded (just one) push pin contacts exploded and was placed back in. All 4 of those make contact and seem to be working well.????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you talking about the metal bars that contact the spring loaded pickups? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

yes


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you cleaned the track lately ?????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer your question John, I do not believe they are supposed to be really close to each other, but a picture would really help. 

It sounds like you are concerned that something is not correctly placed in the motor block, which would go hand in hand with pickup problems. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

track is clean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, those look fine... did you try an ohmmeter reading from each wheel to it's respective "bus bar"? That should verify power path. 

I would think that problems should be visually obvious here... I'm assuming you checked the brushes, free movement, spring tension etc? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

reading with OHM meter worked (I don't know what the heck I'm doing) so I put it back together and am going to test it, maybe one of the bars was misplaced when put together last time.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*FIXED!* Maybe one of the bars were not in track last time I assembled it? 
thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the flat bars in all LGB engines can get insulated from over oiling/greasing. 

I wipe them clean, and then I lube the slider springs with conductive paste to keep them moving free. 

Then I check the wiring to the tender as the tender on most moguls have track power pickups. 
Exception is the oil tender which is from the 2-4-0 line and does not have power pickups and does have a 5 pin connector instead of the 6 pin connector.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks, 
I have also discovered the track (all 200+ft) is gummy and not conductive, I must make it up there tomorrow night and clean it


----------

